# ITQ - Intecq Limited



## raja71 (11 April 2006)

Was wondering what anyone thinks about EBT? Has anyone done any analysis that they might like to share about this spec-y?

Cheers
Raja71


----------



## noirua (6 June 2006)

*Re: eBet Limited*



			
				raja71 said:
			
		

> Was wondering what anyone thinks about EBT? Has anyone done any analysis that they might like to share about this spec-y?
> 
> Cheers
> Raja71




Hi Raja71, I have been in and out of this one several times. eBet got close to 30 cents on its tie up with eBet in the USA and some may have thought the Aussie version owned part of the USA company, unfortunately not so: http://www.ebetgamingsystems.com

ebet have an agreement with Penn Gaming who are owners of ebetUSA: http://www.pngaming.com


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

*Re: EBT - eBet Limited*

I've lost track of this stock in recent months and only thought of it again as markets plunged. Why? Well those involved in this sector often do better as some see their only chance to quickly recover losses, is to, have a flutter. 
The price of this stock has fallen away on the proposed acqisition of Octavian International and resignation of director, Mr J Zulman.


----------



## noirua (17 August 2007)

*Re: EBT - eBet Limited*

As I've lost track of eBet and many, who talk about eBet Australia, confuse the company with the Giant eBet in the USA; If you can post any info that's great a * awaits. There is indeed a tie up with the USA but eBet Australia owns nothing of ebet USA.


----------



## skc (27 June 2012)

*Re: EBT - eBet Limited*

Close enough to 5 years since the last post.

EBT announced today a profit upgrade. NPBT expected to be $2.3m which works out to be 1.04cps. They do have plenty of accumulated losses so they may or may not need to pay tax on this NPBT.

Share price is ~5c so pretty cheap PE-wise trading at ~5x.

NPBT last year was $1.1m normalised before write down of tangible assets. A good part of their revenue is recurring and they are in the traditional "recession proof" area of gaming.

Got some today @ 4.9c for a quick punt.


----------



## System (8 December 2015)

On December 8th, 2015, eBet Limited (EBT) changed its name and ASX code to Intecq Limited (ITQ).


----------



## System (20 December 2016)

On December 19th, 2016, Intecq Limited (ITQ) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement pursuant to which Tabcorp Gaming Holdings Pty Ltd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Tabcorp Holdings Limited, acquired all of the issued shares in the Company.


----------

